# Small Cell & Pollen Traps



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Seems like a perfect setup to me. Some pollen must be getting in and that's a good thing. But I suppose you could try to make one with smaller holes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't ask me where but I read once that even a average pollen trap got less than 50% of what was comming in...maybe I'll find it.

BB


----------

